# Dreaded overhang? Check my pictures out! *Updated december 2011*



## MummyToAmberx

After having baby #1 never thought id get rid of it.
Then had baby #2 i thought be impossible to shift.

Its not fully gone, probably never will but im very happy with how much its reduced. I feel alot better about myself.

Ive not done ONE sit up.

Im sure anyone else whos trying to shift that overhang can do it too!

First pic 24th jan 2010.
Second 10th dec 2010.
Third 3rd april 2011
Forth 28th june 2011
Fifth 9th Dec 2011 - Very little hang left now! Belly around belly button is still loose, we shall see what next year brings!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 106.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 287









Picture 303.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 261









Picture 361.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 133









Picture 433.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 128









belly3.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 122


----------



## Wirral_Kitty

Hi, well done. Your belly looks fab...I'm currently at piccy one and detest my belly and this has given me hope...Thanks xx


----------



## Lollip0p

Wll done, you look fabby!

How did you do it? x


----------



## berniegroves

You look amazing! 
How did you do it??
x


----------



## Vickie

well done! gives me hope! :D


----------



## aliss

You are a great inspiration :) You should post this on the baby club, a lot of girls would probably love to see it - and you could link them to your journal, so they can see that eating healthy and exercise really does pay off :) Too many girls on here think they need to starve themselves... show them the truth!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thank you!! :)

All ive done is drink water daily 2L. Exercise 5 times a week (currently on twice if possible my youngest at awkward age now).
My exercise started out on wii fit & exercise bike. Then i got mini cross trainer.
Then i started doing circuit training then strength training.
Im currently just doing walking & circuit training/strength once a week.

Im glad ive given you hope! I never thought myself it would be this possible, great to show it can be possible with bit hard work :)

aliss - you reckon i should put it that baby club section? never crossed my mind tbh & thank you too.


----------



## MrsRH

well done! what a difference and with a sensible healthy plan!
xxx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Well done hun, you did great!


----------



## massacubano

Good job hunny! :)


----------



## Dizzy321

leanne i just seen this....amazing pictures, thank you for posting them, gives us mummies lots of hope :) alough i am pretty sure mine will be there until i get it chopped off hopefully :lol: you have done fantastic x


----------



## lucy_x

you look fab!

gives me hope!


----------



## cleckner04

You look fab! Gives me inspiration to keep going. :D


----------



## ames_x

MTA you look fab! Well done :D


----------



## curlykate

You look great!
This really gives me hope! I'm currently at the "before" stage, but hopefully not for long!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

im happy ive given alot of you's hope!! keep at it ladies :D


----------



## littleredhen

Congrats Hun, that's a big difference! You look great! xx


----------



## Princess86

Thank-you for the motivation! & well done. x


----------



## sarah0108

you look great!! i wish i had your determination, well done :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

you look amazing hunni :thumbup: well done! xx


----------



## Abigailly

Lei, please post your other pics in here. The two comparrison ones. They're in a mirror thats on the floor leaning against something.

Know the ones I mean?

You really have done fab, I do regularly go onto your FB and have a sneaky peak at your pics to give me motivation!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Abigailly said:


> Lei, please post your other pics in here. The two comparrison ones. They're in a mirror thats on the floor leaning against something.
> 
> Know the ones I mean?
> 
> You really have done fab, I do regularly go onto your FB and have a sneaky peak at your pics to give me motivation!

thanks abi :hugs:

Do you mean 1 in white top & leggins at the beginning & then black top & leggins at about 67lb gone? 

Thats great too hear abi, maybe i'll be checking yours out in the new year? :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

thought id bump this up


----------



## Pingu

well done, you look fab x


----------



## Blah11

You've done so well hun :hugs: Mine doesn't hang, just sticks out like I'm preggo :(! You're an inspiration!


----------



## winegums

Just wanted to say you are such an inspiration! i started following your weightloss journal before i got my bfp - i think in april and you've come so far! its so refreshing to see someone working hard to lose weight and doing all the right things and takingit slow instead of doing some silly fad diet etc xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

winegums said:


> Just wanted to say you are such an inspiration! i started following your weightloss journal before i got my bfp - i think in april and you've come so far! its so refreshing to see someone working hard to lose weight and doing all the right things and takingit slow instead of doing some silly fad diet etc xxx

i remember you winegums!

omg your so close to giving birth now, alll the best! i remember when you were like 6 weeks or around there lol. 

thanks for your such lovely comment. 

hopefully see you around :hugs: xx


----------



## winegums

hehe thanks when i go back to my diet you will be my inspiration! lol! xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

bumpy bump :)


----------



## barrowland

omg thank you for showing me this it looks like you had stretch marks just like mine and youv done so well how long has it taken you to get your belly back to the way it is?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Barrowland that waa good 11 months, its gon down more since last pic :)


----------



## jms895

Wow my tummy is like that and it really upsets me! You look great hun! HELP ME!!!!! :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

jms895 said:


> Wow my tummy is like that and it really upsets me! You look great hun! HELP ME!!!!! :(

Hey

thanks!

If want any tips/advice check 1st post on my journal, if doesnt help just PM me x


----------



## lucy_x

iv said it once and il say it again.
You look fantastic, You are my inspiration, Everything you say makes sense and most of all you have done it sensibly!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lucy_x said:


> iv said it once and il say it again.
> You look fantastic, You are my inspiration, Everything you say makes sense and most of all you have done it sensibly!

aww thank you :hugs:

Im hoping to update after my 30days doing shred x


----------



## Xpecta

Thats fantastic! You've done great! I have one of those overhanging bellies too :( I'm getting rid of it though! I don't want it anymore! Thank you for posting this!!


----------



## lucy_x

Bumping up for someone hun :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive updated first page, not hiuge differance but ive lost inches since last thats for sure, last photo i was in size 14, now am fitting into size 12 :)


----------



## Jellycat

You can definatly see the difference
:thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## JessdueJan

well done you..you look fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Xpecta

Wow! You look absolutely fantastic!! Where is your journal? I want to read it!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Xpecta said:


> Wow! You look absolutely fantastic!! Where is your journal? I want to read it!

hiya
thank you
its called lei's weightloss in the journal section x


----------



## bluebell

Wow, well done!! You're looking great :happydance:

xx


----------



## Xpecta

Thank you! I'm gonna read it!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Im back!!

Update #4 is here!

Good luck to all trying to get rid of there tummy, its do-able! :D


----------



## sam2eb

You look amazing! Well done!


----------



## nanomey

you look fab!!!!!! i bloody hope my belly looks like that in a few months :) xx


----------



## bump_wanted

You look fab!! Xx


----------



## jenny_wren

right, what's the secret?

:rofl:

you look amazing, i can't wait to have a tummy
that looks like that!

:happydance:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thank you, support on keeping me going, hopefully next update will be Sept.

Jenny, think just off hard work you put in, is rewarded back. No way would i haVe noticed without photos.


----------



## tina_h75

is your ticker right ? Surely you can't have another 32lb to go.


----------



## Berniep

Well done you look amazing, i have recently started SW and was worried without doing tons of situps (which i can't do cause it hurts my neck) i'd never get rid of my overhang, i'm feeling a lot more positive now, thank you xx


----------



## charli87

wow you look amazing and have done soooo well, i hate my overhang although its a bit smaller than your first pic i dont think it will ever tighten up like yours has:(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

tina_h75 said:


> is your ticker right ? Surely you can't have another 32lb to go.

Hiya yes it is i gained 7-8st from both babies, at the moment I'm still classed as overweight lol!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Berniep said:


> Well done you look amazing, i have recently started SW and was worried without doing tons of situps (which i can't do cause it hurts my neck) i'd never get rid of my overhang, i'm feeling a lot more positive now, thank you xx

Thank you.
Picture 1-3 no sit ups all cardio and strengtj training.
Good luck!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

charli87 said:


> wow you look amazing and have done soooo well, i hate my overhang although its a bit smaller than your first pic i dont think it will ever tighten up like yours has:(

Thank you
I never thought mine would end up like this again, my belly been. Over stretched for like 2 year then got preg got even bigger. So you never know, give things go see what's. I'm still lgoing have some loose skin.


----------



## luckyno.3

Very nice! I feel like there is hope for me yet!


----------



## letia659

such an inspiration! I look alot like your first pic but Im very motivated to get fit! thanks for this post it does give me hope! you look awesome! :)


----------



## CLH_X3

You look great :)


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Well done xx


----------



## MurphyTaylor

You look fab hun!
Dreading the answer to this lol but, how long did it take to get like that?

You're an inspiration to ny woman!

:hugs:


----------



## CaseyCakes

So what is it you do to lose weight because you look amazing!!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MurphyTaylor said:


> You look fab hun!
> Dreading the answer to this lol but, how long did it take to get like that?
> 
> You're an inspiration to ny woman!
> 
> :hugs:

Thank you!

1st - 4th photo is roughtly 17months. 
probably going take me to jan 2012 (my guess) to be how i really want to be.



CaseyCakes said:


> So what is it you do to lose weight because you look amazing!!!!

Word, i know many dont like to hear :haha: Exercise!

Thank you! :D


----------



## MurphyTaylor

MummyToAmberx said:


> MurphyTaylor said:
> 
> 
> You look fab hun!
> Dreading the answer to this lol but, how long did it take to get like that?
> 
> You're an inspiration to ny woman!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 1st - 4th photo is roughtly 17months.
> probably going take me to jan 2012 (my guess) to be how i really want to be.
> 
> 
> 
> CaseyCakes said:
> 
> 
> So what is it you do to lose weight because you look amazing!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Word, i know many dont like to hear :haha: Exercise!
> 
> Thank you! :DClick to expand...

The only thing that downs my motivation is how long it takes to lose weight - how did you get past that? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

MurphyTaylor said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MurphyTaylor said:
> 
> 
> You look fab hun!
> Dreading the answer to this lol but, how long did it take to get like that?
> 
> You're an inspiration to ny woman!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 1st - 4th photo is roughtly 17months.
> probably going take me to jan 2012 (my guess) to be how i really want to be.
> 
> 
> 
> CaseyCakes said:
> 
> 
> So what is it you do to lose weight because you look amazing!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Word, i know many dont like to hear :haha: Exercise!
> 
> Thank you! :DClick to expand...
> 
> The only thing that downs my motivation is how long it takes to lose weight - how did you get past that? xClick to expand...

Oh, i can totally understand your point there, remember when i started, it was a very daunting thing. 
I think huge thing thats helped me keep going is these photos ive took, i now have 100's of them, some i dont look any different from previous weeks, then others just like, whoa i never noticed that change without these photos see my body change my eyes would have never took it in, that would have made it soo much harder.

Another thing, keep setting smaller goals, when you hit them keeps you going to the next, and next when you review what youve done those lbs really do add up its amazing! 

good luck if your planning on starting your journey x


----------



## MurphyTaylor

Thank you so much for this advice :D I think Imma have to start taking pics and setting smaller goals - I just keep thinking of the long term goal and I haven't taken any pics but it sounds like a heck of a good idea from you and a few other ladies so it seems like the best idea yet! Nothing to lose so I think I'll def. try it :thumbup: & :hugs:

Thanks again!


----------



## susiewusie

well done hunni :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

You look awesome!!


----------



## Xpecta

Hey, was just wondering how you're doing? I'm getting all excited and pumped to lose weight after baby arrives, and I thought about your thread! Its very inspiring!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Xpecta said:


> Hey, was just wondering how you're doing? I'm getting all excited and pumped to lose weight after baby arrives, and I thought about your thread! Its very inspiring!

Hiya!

Funny that! going update this tonight haha.
Ive had a rocky year but still improvement.
Best of luck with weightloss! anythings possible!! x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive updated, its still reduced since last photo, im sure can see where that "soft" skin is sticking out still, then bit back can see some muscle forming? 

I'll update when ive finished programme im on, its 25 weeks, i start week 7 on monday.

Remember!! you can shift it :D


----------



## charli87

wow you really do look amazing, i'm going to use you as inspiration for the new year :)


----------



## Xpecta

Wow! Yeah, you really can see a difference! I love it! Thank you for posting! haha I'm glad we were on the same brain wave haha!

Yeah, I really believe it can happen! I mean clearly you've shown us that, but at the same time, I lost roughly 80lbs before I got pregnant. But now its kind of a waiting game. I still exercise when I can, but NOT often enough! haha. Either way, I'm very excited for this next year and the weight loss that's going to happen!

Thank you again for the inpiration!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Xpecta said:


> Wow! Yeah, you really can see a difference! I love it! Thank you for posting! haha I'm glad we were on the same brain wave haha!
> 
> Yeah, I really believe it can happen! I mean clearly you've shown us that, but at the same time, I lost roughly 80lbs before I got pregnant. But now its kind of a waiting game. I still exercise when I can, but NOT often enough! haha. Either way, I'm very excited for this next year and the weight loss that's going to happen!
> 
> Thank you again for the inpiration!

fabulous loss you had before pregnancy plus you did best thing doing that! mistake i made when got preg second time.
Thats great your trying keep up the exercise it will so benefit you.

Make sure you start a journal id love to follow you. 

many thanks for the comment x


----------



## Xpecta

It took like 2 years to lose that though. But I just let myself go like CRAZY in my first pregnancy, and in this one, I'm actually watching what I eat! 

My exercise is not what it was before pregnancy though. Its like a walk here, a swim there...Not much. Hopefully in about a week, I'll be able to do a heck of a lot more swimming. (Need to get my membership again)

And you are more than welcome!! I just LOVE that you started this journal! Thank you for sharing! I think once Elianna Joy is born, I'll start a journal! It will be nice to have encouragment from people :)


----------



## glitterfly

MummyToAmberx said:


> Ive updated, its still reduced since last photo, im sure can see where that "soft" skin is sticking out still, then bit back can see some muscle forming?
> 
> I'll update when ive finished programme im on, its 25 weeks, i start week 7 on monday.
> 
> Remember!! you can shift it :D


Is that a personalised program you're on hun? I managed to shift 2 stone in a year and looked & felt really healthy, just through exercising and healthy eating... found that now that I work full time, exercise often just does not happen.. Ive bought that 30 day drop dvd to see if its any good so fingers crossed. I usually run through summer but as i've recently moved homes, i def don't feel happy running round here (especially at night!!).

like the others girls have said, your a huge inspiration.. very well done!! :)

xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

glitterfly said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Ive updated, its still reduced since last photo, im sure can see where that "soft" skin is sticking out still, then bit back can see some muscle forming?
> 
> I'll update when ive finished programme im on, its 25 weeks, i start week 7 on monday.
> 
> Remember!! you can shift it :D
> 
> 
> Is that a personalised program you're on hun? I managed to shift 2 stone in a year and looked & felt really healthy, just through exercising and healthy eating... found that now that I work full time, exercise often just does not happen.. Ive bought that 30 day drop dvd to see if its any good so fingers crossed. I usually run through summer but as i've recently moved homes, i def don't feel happy running round here (especially at night!!).
> 
> like the others girls have said, your a huge inspiration.. very well done!! :)
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Hiya no not really but isnt for beginngers.
Basically just done wii/kinect/dvds(30day shred, uk biggest loser range, rented loads to try) i do weight lifting/kettlebel, cycling and walking.

Well done on your loss :D
I dont know how'd id manage if i worked so do feel lucky on that front. 

yoy must have good level fitness to run, hope you feel better about running next year.

Good luck if youve got a target xx


----------



## arj

Nice work, well done! That was a pretty mean overhang, can't believe you have such a flat tummy now! Work is well worth it isn't it, even tho its hard at the time. I got quite large too while pregnant with 1st and slogged away for over a year trying to lose it, then after 2nd baby had to diet too, now preggers with 3rd, hopefully I can lose the weight after this one!!! Heres photos of me then and now too =)

Left: Me at 82kg (was 92kg full term, lost 10kg in the 1st month, 1st baby 4 wks old)
Right photo: Me two weeks ago, (7 days past conception/ovulation)
 



Attached Files:







Me at 82 kgs, not a good look for me!.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 17









IMG_4858.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MissCurly

woweee ,look at you arj and mummytoamber!! Thats amazing.

You're great inspiration!

:)


----------



## Jen.Uh.Fur

You are a huge inspiration to me :)!

You did an amazing job!


----------



## glitterfly

MummyToAmberx said:


> glitterfly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> Ive updated, its still reduced since last photo, im sure can see where that "soft" skin is sticking out still, then bit back can see some muscle forming?
> 
> I'll update when ive finished programme im on, its 25 weeks, i start week 7 on monday.
> 
> Remember!! you can shift it :D
> 
> 
> Is that a personalised program you're on hun? I managed to shift 2 stone in a year and looked & felt really healthy, just through exercising and healthy eating... found that now that I work full time, exercise often just does not happen.. Ive bought that 30 day drop dvd to see if its any good so fingers crossed. I usually run through summer but as i've recently moved homes, i def don't feel happy running round here (especially at night!!).
> 
> like the others girls have said, your a huge inspiration.. very well done!! :)
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hiya no not really but isnt for beginngers.
> Basically just done wii/kinect/dvds(30day shred, uk biggest loser range, rented loads to try) i do weight lifting/kettlebel, cycling and walking.
> 
> Well done on your loss :D
> I dont know how'd id manage if i worked so do feel lucky on that front.
> 
> yoy must have good level fitness to run, hope you feel better about running next year.
> 
> Good luck if youve got a target xxClick to expand...

Thank you hun that means a lot!! yeah, got about 1 stone to shift.. but mainly I just want to feel toned and healthy again... level of fitness isn't bad but the last 6months ive just done nothing at all... first full time job living away from the comfort of mum and dads haha, suddenly theres washing, cooking, cleaning etc to do!!:winkwink: :dohh:

good luck with the rest of your journey, not that you need it, you look fantastic! :) 
and thanks again for all your advice. :hugs:

xxx


----------



## stacey&bump

u look fab hun well done ! u should be very proud of urself ! x


----------



## babyhopesxx

Well done hun you look fab :) i currently look like pic no 1 and am finding it hard to deal with my new body at the mo :nope: 

Sorry i havent read all of the posts, how often do you do circuit training? It is a personalised program? How do you find the time to do it.


----------



## B l i n k

Wow, what an inspiration you are! :thumbup:
You've done brilliantly and i'm sure you've motivated and given others hope. :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

babyhopesxx said:


> Well done hun you look fab :) i currently look like pic no 1 and am finding it hard to deal with my new body at the mo :nope:
> 
> Sorry i havent read all of the posts, how often do you do circuit training? It is a personalised program? How do you find the time to do it.

Hiya

thank you!!

Id do it 4 times week in the beginning 30mins on wii.biggest loser game think great starting point to bulit up on. id do it when lil girl would sleep or go in play centre thing, or other option was on an evening. you work it out when really want to do it x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thinking next update to be april :)


----------



## dizzydoll

Wow just wanted to say well done! You have done great and look absolutely fab!!


----------



## MoonLove

This thread means SO much to me. I only recently had my baby, but you've given me a great deal of hope and you are a brilliant inspiration. I am just starting out on my fitness and exercise routine again, and you've given me a great boost - you look amazing!!!! THANK YOU!!! X


----------



## Jellycat

Excellent progress pics you've done so well


----------



## MummyToAmberx

gem_x said:


> This thread means SO much to me. I only recently had my baby, but you've given me a great deal of hope and you are a brilliant inspiration. I am just starting out on my fitness and exercise routine again, and you've given me a great boost - you look amazing!!!! THANK YOU!!! X

:hugs::hugs:
Aww your ever so welcome!
Im glad its helped you that much, all the best on your journey, you'll do it!:thumbup::thumbup: xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thanks again to all that have commented youve given such amazing comments back! 

Im glad ive been so much help to you's BUT also youve been great deal of help to ME!!

The support from this thread been fabulous, youve also driven me to show you, what is possible! (In return is driven you's just fantastic!)

Thank you for that <3 xx


----------



## linzylinz

those pics have made my day and given me a boost x


----------



## Xpecta

Hey! This thread popped into my mind this morning. How are things going for you?


----------



## MiniKiwi

You are awesome! You should be so proud of yourself :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Such an inspiration! :)


----------

